# Moving to Jávea



## Emma cox (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi first time user to the forum, my husband and I are moving to javea , we have 2 x children and will be looking to rent before we buy. We are an out going family and would like to meet friends and welcome any advise from anyone who's made the move.

Kind regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

From a slightly cloudy but quite hot & very humid Jávea today......

We moved here nearly 14 years ago now, so there isn't a lot I can't answer - ask away!

Also, if you put 'Javea' in the advanced search for Spain, you'll get lots of threads to read.


----------



## Emma cox (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi

Thank you for your reply.

We are looking to rent to start as we are not sure if we want to buy a villa in an urb for the boys (6 and 10) to have outside space or live near the port where it is vibrant and busy. Any advice on this or areas?

Is it easy to meet new friends? I'm 40 and my husband is 44

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A couple of things to look out when considering an urb. are...
Is the urb. one used by tourists mainly or by residents? This because you could end up in a lifeless, lonely place in the winter months and could also encounter problems with noise and inconsiderate behaviour from tourists.
How far the urb. is from any other "life" - shops, schools, friends... You may end up driving the car constantly.

I live on an urb 30 kms out of Madrid. The houses are almost exclusively owned by people to live in all year round and almost all the neighbours are Spanish who tend to commute to Madrid or near. It's only a 12 min walk fom the town and 5 mins to the nearest school. The houses are kind of semis and they are called "chalets" (the "ch" sounded like chair, not chef). In my experience the Spanish don't use the term "villa" although they might in more touristy areas...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Emma cox said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


You have children so you'll meet people through the school - though I think you said they were going to LES? They won't all be from Jávea in that case - LES has children from far & wide. 

I live in the port - it's my favourite part of Jávea, though if I didn't live here I'd be up in the town.
When we came here our kids were 4 & 7 and we rented a villa on the outskirts. My husband was dad's taxi ....... and in winter it was like living in the middle of nowhere becaue so many villas were empty (not to mention cold& damp). so we moved down between the port & Arenal. As the kids grew up we were so glad that we had, because they made local friends & we were able to give them the freedom to go out with them, without having to drive them around.


----------



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi! Wondering if you made the move and what you ended up deciding? I'm considering a similar move next year with boys the same age as yours. Would love to hear all about your experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drievaj said:


> Hi! Wondering if you made the move and what you ended up deciding? I'm considering a similar move next year with boys the same age as yours. Would love to hear all about your experience.


:welcome:

I'm still here  

And funnily enough reading my other post - I now live up in the town!


----------



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

Emma cox said:


> Hi first time user to the forum, my husband and I are moving to javea , we have 2 x children and will be looking to rent before we buy. We are an out going family and would like to meet friends and welcome any advise from anyone who's made the move.
> 
> Kind regards


Hi! Following in your footsteps. Wondering if you're able to share some tips. For example, did you use a rental agent?


----------

